# Rant Alert . . .



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2014)

I don't like thieves. Never have never will. But I can understand it in some cases when a person is really desperate. Such as, if your annual base pay is only $495,000 not counting bonuses, and you find yourself in need a couple pair of designer underwear and a $90 bottle of cologne. Yes I understand that. After all, half a million dollars a year is poverty level right?

http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/2014/10/14/6974369/joseph-randle-arrest-shoplifting-cologne-cowboys

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Oct 15, 2014)

I read that. That is one of the reason that I, after being in a family of three brothers who all played sports up into college, have quit watching sports almost all together. I know there are some good guys out there but most of them get away with anything they want and I refuse to idol these clowns.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 15, 2014)

Obviously it was not his fault- Just The "man" tryin to keep him down. I agree with Tony- we watch NO sports on the tube.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 15, 2014)

Now, you realize it is only because of the place that the problem occurred. If this had happen in Ferguson, Mo. between the hours of 9 PM and 3 AM, the big 3 media would have lauded it as correct political statement.

Only watch college football here. Pro ball of all types is not worth watching. BB is the worse; 10 millionaires running up and down the court mugging each other.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2014)

Yeah I'm not really a sport watcher either maybe an occasional playoff. But it's not about sports this happens with "celebrities" too. My point is why someone steals when they have everything to lose and nothing to gain. Got to be some sort of disorder. Heck I have disorders too (as d most of us) but I keep mine in check. Mostly. 

I would never steal unless I was in Cliff or Henry's shop next to the wood pile and they weren't looking. But that's about the only time. Honest.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 15, 2014)

That's how the rich stay rich. If you don't pay for anything you get to keep more of your money

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 15, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> That's how the rich stay rich. If you don't pay for anything you get to keep more of your money


 
Lots of them do not stay rich- Tony Dorsett of the same team retired BK.


----------



## Alan Sweet (Oct 15, 2014)

I've read a couple articles that seem to indicate that professional athletes are very poor money managers. A great many of them live extravagant life styles during their productive years and have little to show for it when they leave sports. Not all, but a significant percentage. According to Sports Illustrated, 70% of NFL players will be broke 2-4 years after retiring, 60% of NBA players after five years.

Wonder if it has anything to do with fact that most go pro right out college with very little real life experience.


----------



## ghost1066 (Oct 15, 2014)

I have to admit I would rather take a sharp stick in the eye than watch sports. Here are my thoughts on it just FYI

It is not "your" team. It is a business franchise that is no different than your local grocery store. Unless you play on the team, work for the team or own the team it is not "your" team. Don't believe me? Walk up to anyone on said "your" team and ask them your name....wait a bit.....wait....and they got nothing. Now ask someone on this team to help you in some way......go ahead I'll wait here....

Their job is simple, get money from your pocket to their pocket just as any business trying to make a profit does. Not one person on that team cares about you, your family or what you do. How many of these players show up where you work to fawn over you and cheer? Can one of them tell you what your position is where you work the way you can theirs? Nope. How concerned are they if you twist an ankle or break a bone? Ummm, they're not, cause they don't care. If they get traded tomorrow they are gone the next day and never look back. Why? Because it is just a job, they are not loyal to you or your city or even the "team".

And this doesn't even touch sports kids play in school where 5% or less of the kids get 90% of the funding and attention because they run around a field with a ball. But let some kid in science club or math club need something and see how far that goes. A kid works hard and wins in a prestigious science competition not even mentioned at school. Let some player run 43 yards for a touchdown and the school is all about him. Maybe that would explain why you read about these thugs daily in the news. Daily you have the kid that was in science club to thank for something you use in life to get through the day, not once do you use something created by some ball player.

Rant over continue with your normal programming.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2014)

This turned into a anti-sports thread. I'm glad I didn't report shoplifting by a prostitute.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## SENC (Oct 15, 2014)

There's still time!


Kevin said:


> This turned into a anti-sports thread. I'm glad I didn't report shoplifting by a prostitute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Oct 15, 2014)

Kevin said:


> This turned into a anti-sports thread. I'm glad I didn't report shoplifting by a prostitute.


Kevin that is not the same that is a local entrepreneur that desires our full support. I'll be here all week. And don't forget to tip your waitress.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 15, 2014)

Kevin said:


> This turned into a anti-sports thread. I'm glad I didn't report shoplifting by a prostitute.




Hold it not anti sports... We are going to the Bears final game at 4- hope it does not rain like it has most of the day- Grandma and grandpa get cold in the rain- The kids don't care. The grandson's reward will be self esteem and honor- he made it thru the season................ We are proud of the 12 yr old.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Oct 15, 2014)

Here's my take...

I'll give someone the shirt off my back (literally would, if necessary)... Don't ask to borrow my tools, aint gonna happen... but I'll feed or clothe you if necessary, especially if you have kids. Steal from me... F U. Lowlife POS. 

Sports, ehh. I don't get it. Perhaps it's caused by a childhood incident where I went from starting center to wearing a jersey and supporting the team, but never playing because of a heart condition that turned out to be nothing. I don't keep up with sports, which is awkward at times since I work at UK, and there is such a huge college basketball following there. I'm literally the only person who doesn't sport UK attire on game day, mainly because I wasn't aware that there was a game, and partially because I couldn't care less. 

IMO, doesn't matter if you have $1 or $1 million, if you steal, you're a worthless POS that deserves nothing. I work hard for what I have, as everyone should.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Brink (Oct 15, 2014)

I just throw this out there...
All anyone knows is he stole undies and cologne.
Maybe the poor guy ate some of that horrid Texas chili, sharted, realized he left his wallet at home, and did what he had to to save embarrassment and still be presentable to his adoring fans.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Creative 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 15, 2014)

Brink said:


> I just throw this out there...
> All anyone knows is he stole undies and cologne.
> Maybe the poor guy ate some of that horrid Texas chili, sharted, realized he left his wallet at home, and did what he had to to save embarrassment and still be presentable to his adoring fans.



Personally I think someone is full of shart!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2014)

SENC said:


> There's still time!



http://americablog.com/2013/06/ezekiel-gilbert-prostitute-acquitted-murder.html


----------



## Brink (Oct 15, 2014)

Maybe, if the guy had clean shorts and less body odor, she wudda done the deed. 
And 
Leaving w/o the cash would have caused a beating by the pimp...


----------



## Kevin (Oct 15, 2014)

I'll take a beat-down over a shoot-down.


----------



## Brink (Oct 15, 2014)

The beating will happen, the shooting, maybe.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Them boys are special but this Eboli thing is really gonna bring this town into the lime light!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 15, 2014)

Don't know his socio economic back ground but in my experience the haves seem to feel entitled more than the have nots. Somehow I feel in this case it was a thrill thing. I hope he is harshly disciplined for acting like a spoiled child. That pretty much sums up my view of sports though. A bunch of grown men complaining they don't get paid enough for playing children's games. I cannot sit still long enough to watch sports, I have no interest.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 15, 2014)

From now on, I'm not wearing any underwear as a protest against his actions...

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 15, 2014)

DKMD said:


> From now on, I'm not wearing any underwear as a protest against his actions...




UH  One helluva lot more info then we needed!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 15, 2014)

DKMD said:


> From now on, I'm not wearing any underwear as a protest against his actions...



So that's different than any other day how?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Oct 15, 2014)

Stealing is wrong in ever aspect but there's a difference in between stealing a loaf of bread to feed your family in hard time and stealing underwear. Like seriously I don't understand some people..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 15, 2014)

The chafing can be brutal I hear.....

Reactions: Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 15, 2014)

Man, I gotta pick up my comedy game. Colin is bringin' it today!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 15, 2014)

SENC said:


> Man, I gotta pick up my comedy game. Colin is bringin' it today!



Looks like when you dropped your game a few pieces went missing too.... "Rim shot" I'll be here all week, hold your applause, throw only money.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2014)

SENC said:


> Man, I gotta pick up my comedy game. Colin is bringin' it today!



@Brink told me your pick up game *is* comedy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Oct 16, 2014)

Kevin said:


> @Brink told me your pick up game *is* comedy.



That's as funny as when another member challenged me to a pickup game. 
He didn't realize I'm 5'-16"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2014)

Brink said:


> He didn't realize I'm 5'-16"



That's nothing. I'm only 0.3048 of a meter shy of 6'7". You don't want to challenge me to thump the rock.


----------



## Brink (Oct 16, 2014)

...and 355ml shy of six pack

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2014)

touche


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2014)

The Cowgirls were supposed to play the NY football Giants today but the game never got underway. No one could find the football. Joseph Randall could not be interviewed, but his attorney I.M Lucre made a statement:

_To suggest that my client, Joseph Randall, stole the football is preposterous. He's a Dallas Cowboy for crying out loud. He would have to be a kleptomaniac to do something like that. He would have to be the kind of person that steals without any kind of legitimate reason. _

When asked what a 'legitimate reason' would be, Mr. Lucre replied: _There are too many legitimate reasons to steal to cite them all, but stealing a football so that his own team cannot play the game, and he can go home early and watch the other games and eat CheatToes is not one of them._ 

The game has been rescheduled for later this year.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

